# RIP Annie Oakley



## CloverRabbits (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all. I haven't been on here in quite some time. I'm having a really rough time right now. I started with two bunnies, Shamos (buck) and Bauer (doe) when I was only in elementary school. I've had bunnies since before I can even remember, and they've lived outside, but are always let out in the barn or outdoor covered x pen daily. Bauer had an oops litter of bunnies with her husband (I now know better) three years ago on the 26th. She had 7 healthy, happy babies; 5 REW and 2 chestnuts. I kept a REW boy, and a REW and chestnut girl who have lived happily together (the does... Barney Stinson has his own house  ) their whole lives, next to their mom (divided, self built HUGE hutch).

I went out this morning, and all was well. Annie was looking for her cilantro and carrot greens as always. I went out late this afternoon and was working around the barn. As I was finishing up I went to check on the buns and something looked wrong with Annie... just not right at all. Then I noticed her front legs were tucked underneath her the wrong way. Her poor sister was sitting beside her trying to cuddle. I took her out and realized it was not good at all. She seemed gaunt, limp, and completely unresponsive. I put her in a small cage inside and lined it with towel rolls to keep her in a neutral position. She was breathing shallowly and was nearly completely unresponsive. All of a sudden she had what looked like was a seizure and flipped backwards. I repositioned her but thought the end was near. She let out some terrible squeaks, then passed on. It all happened so suddenly with absolutely no warning. She was only three years old. 

I can only think that she broke her spine if she got startled by something. She was not a very skittish bunny, but who knows. I just have no idea what would have caused so much damage so quickly. Maybe she had a congenital defect. I really don't know. I'm glad she was able to leave this earth with me there, and relatively quickly... I take peace in knowing she did not suffer long. It's just so hard knowing that she was outlived by both her parents, who are 8 and 10 now  

Binkie free Annie Oakley! 











(I'll get more recent pics when I get to my computer)


----------



## CloverRabbits (Jun 20, 2015)

:in tears:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Awwe I'm sorry Rip annie binky free under rainbow bridge ): she had the best life she could've asked for She eating all the hay and veggies Rainbowbridge has to offer remember that


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jun 21, 2015)

R.I.P gorgeous girl &#128591; Binky free forever


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 21, 2015)

R.I.P gorgeous girl, binky free Oakley&#128149;


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 22, 2015)

R.I.P Annie Oakley and may you binky away w/ the rest of our loved ones


----------



## CloverRabbits (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you all for the condolences :bunnyhug:

I'm still struggling with the unknown, but thankfully all the other buns seem to be doing well. Calamity Jane, her sister, is doing remarkably well. This is the first time Cal's ever been alone. She does still have momma Bauer next door though who she can see and kiss. 

I forgot I took this a few weeks ago! I so wish the wire wasn't in the way, but I didn't want to walk around to the front of the hutch and disturb them  






I went out to the barn late last night to feed, and a wild rabbit (looks just like Annie) was hopping around on the grass - I've never seen one so close to the house... maybe it was Annie hopping free :cry2


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2015)

We're so sorry for your loss. We have had some extremely old bunnies and then had others that seemed healthy but were not very long with us. It's just how it is. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------

